# your latest OC



## ShioBear (Jun 5, 2015)

hey guys lets see your latest OC! and if you like a character and want to do some free art for any of the original owners of these characters just ask them  
i  will start! here is my latest OC BuB the Cat!


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 5, 2015)

My latest OC is my second OC. The species is called Albensis Belua or Teyr Ioan, which means as much as "White Monster". I developed the species a while ago. Check out its wiki page: http://nakti.wikia.com/wiki/Albensis_Belua


----------



## Charrio (Jun 5, 2015)

This Beautiful Lass here,


----------



## Amiir (Jun 5, 2015)

These two sods, my very first OCs ever created. I revamped 'n overhauled 'em just recently and I'm very happy I did. Before that, they used to be quite the Gary Stus *shudders*


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 5, 2015)

very cool characters so far ^.^


----------



## Charrio (Jun 5, 2015)

ShioBear said:


> very cool characters so far ^.^



Than you very much, it means a lot to hear


----------



## querulousArtisan (Jun 5, 2015)

This little ball of stars right here:






http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16727417/


----------



## Gator (Jun 5, 2015)

some legit nice designs up in hurr.

uhh i don't even know who my most recent OC is; i haven't been making new ones so much as further developing the ones i already have.  and i have lots.  

oh OH i did make one not that long ago, just haven't actually done anything with 'er yet.  tammy is a human woman trapped in a male horse's body.  literally, because magical voodoo transference a la child's play.  and she's a porn star.  i also can't really draw horses, but we do what we must.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 5, 2015)

Gator said:


> some legit nice designs up in hurr.
> 
> uhh i don't even know who my most recent OC is; i haven't been making new ones so much as further developing the ones i already have.  and i have lots.
> 
> oh OH i did make one not that long ago, just haven't actually done anything with 'er yet.  tammy is a human woman trapped in a male horse's body.  literally, because magical voodoo transference a la child's play.  and she's a porn star.  i also can't really draw horses, but we do what we must.


looks like there was some "horse play" involved


----------



## shiy0 (Jun 6, 2015)

this is a lil' older but nevermind.
tak(the red one) and zuki(the green one) where at first theoretically only flying clothes but what would that have made them to an OC? nuthin. so i had to get more creative and this lead me to make a comic with them wich... got ripped into pieces and burned with the words" that will never seek any attention"... well anyways.
its quite simple to describe them. there is no good or evil. only the sociopath and the psychopath minding their own buisness and somehow saving they're country like this.
ladies and gents. the twisted twins.


----------



## Misomie (Jun 6, 2015)

Roark:





Drew this pic on my cell phone, which is a pain in the butt to do. (You only get three layers for Pete's sake, THREE!)


----------



## Taralack (Jun 6, 2015)

Not an anthro, but she has a wolf pet so I guess it counts.









My dwarf beastmaster Almo, and her pet wolf Niv. He's not quite big enough for her to ride yet, at the moment he's the size of a large husky, but my GM is letting me keep him as a permanent member of the party.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 6, 2015)

Taralack said:


> Not an anthro, but she has a wolf pet so I guess it counts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


by chance do you play D&D or Pathfinder :O?

edit: lol just reread it lol derp i guess you do  right on!


----------



## Willow (Jun 6, 2015)

Pretty sure it was this guy
Haven't drawn him since though lol


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 6, 2015)

just finished the full view for Bub. making a web comic  and hes the main character.


----------



## LegitWaterfall (Jun 6, 2015)

I've been a bit of a robot fanatic lately, so I made Lou. She's not my main OC, but she is my most recent.


----------



## Roose Hurro (Jun 6, 2015)

Don't have any pics of my "latest" OC, buuut:

















Say hello to Deen!  He has a wonderful mate named Thoee, is the father of two (firstborn daughter, second-born son), and loves to travel with his family.

--------------------------

Heh... almost forgot.  Thoee and Deen in one of their "moments":


----------



## Charrio (Jun 6, 2015)

Just hopped back onto this thread to peek and wow. 
I've seen a few of these before but some I haven't wow.
I know people in my life never say it enough, So I'll say it's really nice stuff!

So now will we see more of them?


----------



## X_Joshi_X (Jun 6, 2015)

Thanks 

Probably not of the Albensis Beluae. Their developement is finished but probably other species ^^


----------



## HotCatcoa (Jun 6, 2015)

Latest OCs, huh? Well, for me that would be these two! Both of them has gotten a redesign recently.
http://t.facdn.net/16746675@400-1433494288.jpg
http://t.facdn.net/16754782@400-1433570139.jpg


----------



## itsmytrashokay (Jun 6, 2015)

manage to draw him because of a friend //


----------



## Deleted member 64551 (Jun 6, 2015)

My latest OC will be this guy. ( The styles are different but both are drawn and designed by me)


----------



## Thornefang (Jun 8, 2015)

I finished this one last night, didn't name her.


----------



## ShioBear (Jun 8, 2015)

This is Travis isn't he a cutie 
drew him a day ago


----------



## SageMerric (Jun 10, 2015)

Probably this fellow(It's bigger on my FA page. I just shrunk it down). Although I still have yet to give him anything, including his name. I really like how he came out though.


----------



## Springdragon (Jun 10, 2015)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/16726477/

Littlest Necromancer and Biggest Dog. 
Not sure if counts. Is essentially myself and Roommate1 reformatted into an RPG universe. (Roommate3 might be joining in as a paladin hyena someday.) The rule is, if I'm not being paid for it, I can draw however and whatever I please.


----------

